# Old version of Sound Explorers Collection by Arturia



## yangwooko (Jul 20, 2022)

Arturia's Sound Explorers Collection (20th anniversary version) is being sold in discounted price. V / FX collection included in this collection is (two-year?) older version than newest ones. 

1. Do they worth upgrade to newest version? 
2. Will they be qualified for upgrade to newest version (hopefully during Black Friday season)?


----------

